# diy overtank luminaire - need assistance finding parts



## James Flexton (5 Aug 2014)

Hi There,

After going round in circles looking at over tank hanging lights ive come to the conclusion that for my tank (100x40x30) im going to have to spend over £150 to get average lighting 2x39W t5 or £400 to get high light with a 4 tube t5 system.
LED is the same, £400 ish for two small circular units or £400 ish for a long luminaire type. 

in not too keen on that so am looking at a DIY option.

i have a broken Juwel Rio180 tank with the 2x54W T5 lighting unit that is only a year old as i replaced it recently when the old one failed. now i'm trying to find a metal half tube that i can fix it to and make an overtank hanging light out of it.

hard to describe but think of a piece of guttering turned upside down with the lighting unit fitted to the underside of it. although not plastic but black metal.

the issue is i can get half round pipe but the diameter is too small everywhere i look, it would need to be 20 to 25 cm diameter at least to fit the tubes into and about 100cm long in addition something that comes with end caps would also be useful (am i asking too much!)

does anyone have any ideas as to sources of such pipe.

i have a vision of a black matt finish pipe on the outside, polished metal inside to act as reflector and a couple of bolts through each end to hold the Juwel lighting unit in place.

thoughts on a postcard please......


----------



## dw1305 (5 Aug 2014)

Hi all, 
You can use plastic guttering and gutter ends as the luminaire, I've used them a lot. Paint the outside any colour you like, and the inside with gloss-white paint as the reflector. The internal paint tend to discolour over time, but you can always paint over it, you want as smooth a finish as possible. 

Have a look at this thread <http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/79213-h-supply-gutter-light.html>

If you want a cheaper lamp than an aquarium one the "Lightwave T5 Growlights" are OK. They only come in 2 or 4 foot, but you get a 4 x 4' 54W fitting for less than £120 (and you can have the 2 inner, the 2 outer or all 4 lamps on). 

If you want a really cheap option, you could get some "Large Edison Screw" (E27) fittings and 550 SM LED bulbs (like a corn-row bulb but uni-directional, so you don't need a reflector).  I've got some of these E27 550 SMD LED at the moment they seem fine, but I've only had them for 3 months. They were about £12 for 2 plus the cost of the E27 light holder (I got ceramic ones for about £4 each, but could have got cheaper) and mains cable.

cheers Darrel


----------



## James Flexton (5 Aug 2014)

Thanks Darrel, 
the main issue is i want to use the Juwel Lighting unit that i already have. that cost me a round £200 a little while ago and theres no point in wasting it. however its 18cm wide (2 x 54w t5 tubes 900mm long)
the issue is gutter pipe isnt wide enough to fit the unit into. i need tube ideally metal but maybe plastic thats 20 to 25cm wide


----------



## dw1305 (5 Aug 2014)

Hi all,





James Flexton said:


> however its 18cm wide (2 x 54w t5 tubes 900mm long)
> the issue is gutter pipe isnt wide enough to fit the unit into


 Are separate reflectors for each tube a possibility? I'm not familiar with Juwel light unit, but could you have them as a "Gulls wing", mounted on the central ballast?

I think some-one (iaquatics?) sells reflectors for Juwel units? Again don't know if they are suitable.   

cheers Darrel


----------



## James Flexton (5 Aug 2014)

yes you can get reflectors, the issue is ive blown the budget on a new optiwhite tank, braceless and open top. new eheim filter, glass pipes, ada substrate...not bought rocks or plants or fish yet and then just realised i need another £400 for lights!!!

a mate pointed out i have a perfectly good juwel lighting unit so why not use that. however its ugly so no good on its own unless i can cover it with a canopy of some sort.



 

 

it would be a shame to not use it but on its own it would look butt ugly over a brant new opti white tank with glass pipes etc.. if i can put this into an inverted half tube all you would see is the tube so as long as its got a good finish to it it should look fine. hence why im thinking matt black painted metal tube.

see what i mean?


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Aug 2014)

Buy some thin-ish aluminium sheet from eBay and fabricate it to fit the unit and meet your sense of aesthetics. Some sellers will actually do this for you for a small fee. It might also lend itself to fixings for over tank suspension.


----------



## James Flexton (5 Aug 2014)

Troi said:


> Buy some thin-ish aluminium sheet from eBay and fabricate it to fit the unit and meet your sense of aesthetics. Some sellers will actually do this for you for a small fee. It might also lend itself to fixings for over tank suspension.



Sounds like a plan. Thanks I'll look on eBay now


----------



## Alastair (5 Aug 2014)

James Flexton said:


> Hi There,
> 
> After going round in circles looking at over tank hanging lights ive come to the conclusion that for my tank (100x40x30) im going to have to spend over £150 to get average lighting 2x39W t5 or £400 to get high light with a 4 tube t5 system.
> LED is the same, £400 ish for two small circular units or £400 ish for a long luminaire type.
> ...




Welcome to an Arcadia 80cm otl led for way less than any of that lighting mate????
Or tmc 1500 nd tiles??? I'm selling up my unused things


----------



## James Flexton (5 Aug 2014)

Alastair said:


> Welcome to an Arcadia 80cm otl led for way less than any of that lighting mate????
> Or tmc 1500 nd tiles??? I'm selling up my unused things


Tank is 100 cm x 40 x 30 deep. Would any of those be suitable?


----------



## James Flexton (6 Aug 2014)

If you've got any pics I may be interested, pm me with how much you want for them. Cheers


----------



## Alastair (6 Aug 2014)

James Flexton said:


> If you've got any pics I may be interested, pm me with how much you want for them. Cheers



Either will be ideal James. It's down to you for choice. I think two tiles would look much much better and not over kill. 

I'll pm you now mate 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Flexton (6 Aug 2014)

ok pics arent working??


Alastair said:


> Either will be ideal James. It's down to you for choice. I think two tiles would look much much better and not over kill.
> 
> I'll pm you now mate
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2



thanks mate. in case im being dumb i cant see a PM. where do they pop uo on the forum? ive not been on here in years and its all changed.


----------



## Alastair (6 Aug 2014)

James Flexton said:


> ok pics arent working??
> 
> 
> thanks mate. in case im being dumb i cant see a PM. where do they pop uo on the forum? ive not been on here in years and its all changed.



Hi mate. If your on the main site you'll have up in the top right corner a red notification under conversation. That's where it will be 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Flexton (6 Aug 2014)

got it and reply sent, thanks mate


----------

